

Google quietly dumps Oracle MySQL for MariaDB - csomar
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/09/12/google_mariadb_mysql_migration

======
ScottWhigham
Interesting quote:

 _" Were running primarily on [MySQL] 5.1 which is a little outdated, and so
we're moving to MariaDB 10.0 at the moment," Cole said..._

It makes it sound temporary. Which it _can 't_ be.

